# Flight security and safety



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I have just returned from a visit to Rome. Flew with Ryanair which was perfectly adequate for the price paid. It is the first time I have flown for perhaps ten years.

In the past a flight would only depart when the passenger manifest matched that of the hold luggage. Carry on luggage and passengers having been scanned and searched. I think the assumption was made that a passenger would not sacrifice their life.

Flights from Belfast at one time had passengers identify their luggage at the base of the steps as both were embarked.

It struck me that with fanatics being prepared to kill them selves, then the hold luggage becomes a bigger potential for the source of any explosive device.

Can any one comment on what happens to hold luggage at present, is it scanned and do the carriers investigate suspicious luggage.

Davy


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

My daughter and husband went for a short holiday in Mallorca 3 weeks ago.
We noticed on our app for flight departures that their plane hadn't taken off on the scheduled time.

When they got back they told us that their 07.45 departure had been delayed until 09.00.
They had to wait until all the luggage was unloaded from the hold and checked as the count of luggage put into the hold was one item more than the count through check-in.

It transpired that one of the cases had been "banded" twice so the number of items was correct but the system caused a blip.
At least we can say that East Midlands system of plane hold checks works.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Davy all UK airports must check all hold bags, typical systems include x-Ray and scanners, see link for details.

http://www.magworld.co.uk/gcsebusinessstudies/activity_bh.html

Terry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Davy

I have been out of the business for more than 20 years but I do keep abreast of published information, but a lot of security procedures are, quite rightly, not given media attention.

My understanding is that at some airports, but not all, a proportion of hold baggage is scanned, but there is not the capacity to scan all bags.

No airport will reveal its capacity for scanning, because this could reveal gaps which terrorists could take advantage of. Likewise they would not reveal the equipment and its capability to spot various explosives.

Of course this is no help to somebody like yourself who is seeking some reassurance, but that would probably only be available if all baggage was scanned, which I think is not the case.

From the point of view of which aircraft might be targets for terrorism I think it is more likely to be those belonging to carriers which are closely associated with countries participating in conflicts, e.g Air France, BA, United etc. By contrast the likes of Ryanair(whose aircraft are registerd in Ireland), a generally neutral country, or Norwegian, similarly from neutral Norway,, are unlikely targets. 

This may not be the answer you hoped for but it is the best I can provide.

Incidently, when I was flying for BA in the early 70's I stopped flying to Aldegrove, because I witnessed failures by security personnel, either deliberate or lax. In fact the crew hotel in the countryside did later suffer a bomb attack, although it was not serious and no injuries - probably just a warning to the owners to drop the BA contract.

Geoff


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Terry for the link. I assumed that something like that must be in place, however, I wondered how the airlines would keep to schedule if a bag or bags needed to be checked and the passenger had to be present.

Geoff, thanks also for your reply and your reassurance. I was not concerned about the flight and the security. However I don't like to have no control or influence over the situations I find myself in. Coming from Belfast I was always fatalistic, although I never tempted fate by rubbernecking a bomb scare or hang about in certain places or indeed following military or police vehicles at less than 100 metres minimum.

It was more the fact that the type and actions of terrorist have changed have changed in the last decade that raised my curiosity.

As I said I had not flown for about 10 years and I sincerely hope it will be another 10 before the next flight. I prefer and missed the motorhome while away, although I only counted about 3 in the city during the week we were there. My daughter had bought the holiday for my wife's 60th and I was made to go ! In fact when daughter first broached the idea of a surprise trip to me she started by saying, "dad, I know you hate flying and big cities, but ......." 

On a side note, I was a sailing instructor on Strangford lough for many years and could always tell that it was time to moor the fleet for lunch as the 12.30 shuttle flew overhead. I also recall that B.A. Used to fly there planes 'home' at night to avoid stopping over at Aldergrove during the troubles.

Davy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our GP daughter always carries a stethoscope and Otiscope in her hold luggage just in case the children are unwell (one has had 1/3 of a lung removed at GOS), she was flying back from Bergerac with FlyBe and was having a nice cup of coffee in the cafe when her name was called and she was asked to report to the check-in.

They had X-Rayed her luggage and were concerned about apparent coiled wires, quickly cleared up but it proves things do get checked - even at VERY small airports.

Mind you, my wife was flying fro Bristol to Nairobi with Air France, changing in Paris.....

she arrived in Nairobi but her luggage did not for a week . the Air France staff said it could be "Anywhere in the world", it turned out to have had a restful stay in Paris....... but it must have been flown to her without her being present.....

Does anyone know if the luggage from the passengers at Sharm-el-Sheikh actually arrived after the incident there? I know the passengers all flew home without any luggage? Again that would not have been accompanying passengers.

Dave


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

A proportion of bags are scanned but nothing is ever 100% safe. However baggage scanning is the last resort - most of the "detective work" is done ahead of the flight in a number of ways. Prior submission of personal and passport details is the most visible one as that may highlight any unusual passengers. Next is the baggage drop and passenger behaviour. Check-in staff are aware of what to look out for. Then the boarding gate and lastly the cabin crew as you board the aircraft. Then of course your fellow passengers who are normally very prepared to sound the alarm,

The bigger worry in some ways is someone turning up at check-in with several suitcases packed with high explosives - they could destroy the terminal before any checks at all.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Does anyone know if the luggage from the passengers at Sharm-el-Sheikh actually arrived after the incident there? I know the passengers all flew home without any luggage? Again that would not have been accompanying passengers.
> 
> Dave


Dave

I cannot guarantee it but I am fairly certain that 'unacompanied' baggage will be scanned. I seem to remember that when I was flying, we as Captains were advised if we were carrying unaccompanied baggage and I would certainly seek assurance that it had been scanned, if not I would refuse it.

Geoff


----------

